# autant  ... autant



## maroo

Hola a todo el mundo! ¿Cómo traduciríais esta frase? (Lo que me lía es el _autant_)

"Autant les autres, j'ai envie de leur jeter Tom à la figure, autant les ouvriers de Stuart, je ne voudrais pas les gêner un peu plus."

Ahí va el contexto: La narradora es una madre a la que se le ha muerto un hijo (Tom). Al llegar a casa se encuentra a su marido con gente del trabajo celebrando algo, pero ella no está por celebraciones.

Gracias!!!


----------



## lpfr

Tienes razón de no comprender. "Autant le/les..." no figura en el CNRTL. ¿De donde sale ese texto? 
  Tal vez resulta comprensible si se remplaza "les" por "aux" en dos sitios:
  "Autant *aux* autres, j'ai envie de leur jeter Tom à la figure, autant *aux* ouvriers de Stuart, je ne voudrais pas les gêner un peu plus."


----------



## Domtom

_En cuanto a los demás [...] en cuanto a los obreros._


----------



## maroo

Sí, a mi tambien me parece raro el artículo definido despues de 'autant'. De momento había optado por "en cuanto a ...", y veo que Domtom me recomienda lo mismo.  Gracias a los dos. A ver si alguine dice algo más.
Por cierto, el texto es de Marie Darrieusecq, o sea que debería ser fiable, no?


----------



## gustave

moi la phrase en français me paraît correcte. Dans un autre ordre :
"autant j'ai envie de jeter Tom à la figure des autres, autant je ne voudrais pas gêner un peu plus les ouvriers de Stuart"
Podría ser "por una parte ..., pero por otra parte ..."


----------



## poupounette

maroo said:


> Hola a todo el mundo! ¿Cómo traduciríais esta frase? (Lo que me lía es el _autant_)
> 
> "Autant les autres, j'ai envie de leur jeter Tom à la figure, autant les ouvriers de Stuart, je ne voudrais pas les gêner un peu plus."
> 
> Ahí va el contexto: La narradora es una madre a la que se le ha muerto un hijo (Tom). Al llegar a casa se encuentra a su marido con gente del trabajo celebrando algo, pero ella no está por celebraciones.
> 
> Gracias!!!



Así como tengo ganas de......, sin embargo no me gustaría molestar aún más a los obreros de Stuart


----------



## maroo

mmmm, interesante solución! gracias!


----------



## lpfr

maroo said:


> Por cierto, el texto es de Marie Darrieusecq, o sea que debería ser fiable, no?


Bueno, yo no he leído nada de esa persona. Pero en un texto, un escritor que escribe correctamente puede poner en la boca de un personaje textos incorrectos que corresponden a la manera de hablar del personaje.


----------



## Anasola

Pour moi, c'est une tournure populaire qui ne me choque pas. La restituer dans une forme grammaticalement correcte, effacerait, non seulement ce que la phrase a de populaire (et le personnage qui s'exprime, mais également ce que cette tournure apporte d'émotion, de colère par la forme hachée que cela lui donne.


----------



## maroo

Sí, cierto.


----------



## maroo

Ahá, no sabía que esto era un giro popular conocido...! Lo tendré en cuenta, gracias!!


----------



## GURB

Hola
Inspirons nous de Quevedo: *cuantas *tú no conocieres/ *tantas* hallarás doncellas= autant...autant...
Cette forme, certes rare de nos jours (mais la française l'est aussi, bien que correcte) inverse la formule classique d'égalité quantitative.
*Cuanto* a los otros me entran ganas de...*tanto *a los obreros de Stuart...
On peut également remplacer _cuanto_ par_ tanto_ sur le modèle:
_tantos hombres, tantas opiniones.
_Sin más


----------



## maroo

Gracias gurb.
Vaya... pasamos de un uso popular a un uso culto...
¿qué dicen los otros franceses?


----------



## gustave

uso muy común y correcto (langage parlé) para mi, sencillamente.
Autant la question de Maroo, ça c'est une question simple, autant les avis des uns et des autres, qu'est-ce qu'on se complique la vie !


----------



## Domtom

Tanto ...... (1) echaría en cara lo de Tom, tanto me retiene no querer molestar más (a los obreros de Stuart) (2).

----

(1) no tengo claro a quien se le echa en cara, según sea, ahí hay que poner el pronombre CI "te", "les"...

(2) ¿sustituir el paréntesis por "les" (molestarles)?


----------



## maroo

Bueno... cuántas cosas!! Muchas gracias a todos! 
Lo principal es que me parece que ya pillo el sentido, ahora lo formularé en catalán lo mejor que sepa...
Un abrazo! gracias!


----------



## francecita

Salut!
J'aimerais savoir comment traduire en espagnol l'expression "_Autant...autant.."_ Comme dans par exemple les phrases suivantes:

"Autant avant j'étais timide, autant maintenant je suis très extraverti";
"Autant hier c'était pas du tout mon jour, autant aujourd'hui je trouve que j'ai beaucoup de chance!";
"Autant María me fait rire, autant son frère pas du tout!"

Gracias!!!


----------



## yserien

Tanto como antes yo era tímida,tanto soy ahora extrovertida.
Tanto como ayer no era mi día, tanto hoy me parece que tengo mucha suerte.
Tanto como María me hace reir,tanto su hermano no me hace reir en absoluto.


----------



## pipasdegirasol

Hola,

No voy a ser tan fiel como Yserien 

Todo lo tímida que era antes, lo soy ahora de extrovertida
Así como ayer no era mi día, hoy me parece que tengo mucha suerte.
Así como María me hacer reír, su hermano no me hacer reír / no lo consigue en absoluto.


----------



## Domtom

Tan tímida como era antes, tan extrovertida soy ahora.


----------



## pepitocorchea

en tanto ... en cuanto


----------



## blink05

Quisiera agregar un par de cosas.

La idea es comparar las ganas que tiene el hablante de hacer A y hacer B.

usa "autant.... A .... autant ...B". 

Lo que se transmite es que tiene los mismos deseos de hacer A (jeter Tom...) y de hacer B (en este caso, es "no hacer B", no molestar a los vecinos, pero la idea es la misma).

La frase me parece correcta en el sentido de que es algo que uno puede decir. Tal vez no sea lo mejor del punto de vista gramatical.

Lo importante es que la traducción transmita esta "igualdad". Usar "pero" o "sin embargo" significa introducir una oposición que no existe en el texto original.

Sobre el uso de "cuanto/tanto" no me pronuncio, ya que la verdad, la oración construída de tal modo me dice bien poco en español.

Yo optaría por una traducción del tipo:
"Así como tengo ganas de .... tampoco quisiera molestar ...."
o tal vez "Tanto como tengo ganas de ....  no quisiera....". 

Saludos.


----------



## pepitocorchea

Tanto me quedo embargado por la agudeza de ciertas perspectivas clausewitzianas, cuanto más me repelen enseguida las consecuencias… No hay nada que esperar de la violencia
Auntant je suis saisi par l'acuité de certaines vues, autant j'en repousse aussitôt les conséquences


----------



## pepitocorchea

Es una nueva pregunta ... pero con un poco de contexto, y una sugerencia dubitativa. Perdón y gracias por vuestras molestias.


----------



## isabel...

Hola me podrían ayudar en esta oración, he estado tratando de utilizar las versiones propuestas pero no parecen encajar en esta oración.

*Autant *la pratique de la langue est, pour l'élève, une condition à son apprentissage, *autant* cette practique doit être accompagnée d'une réflexion sur le fonctionnement de la langue.

Mi intento: Tanto la práctica de la lengua es, para el alumno, una condición necesaria para su aprendizaje, tanto esta práctica debe acompañarse de una reflexión sobre el funcionamiento de la lengua. 

Contexto: enfoque sobre la enseñanza de la segunda lengua.

Gracias a todos,


----------



## coriandremélisse

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Hola a tod@s:
¿Cómo traducirían correctamente esta estructura de comparación paralela en español "autant...autant" que al mismo tiempo expresa una cierta oposición? "Autant j'ai aimé ce livre, autant j'ai été déçu par son adaptación au cinéma".
Mi intento es: "Lo mismo que me gustó el libro, lo mismo me decepcionó su adaptación al cine". Pero esta traducción me parece un poco torpe ya que en español realmente no utilizamos ese "Lo mismo...lo mismo" con naturalidad...
Gracias por su ayuda y sus aportaciones.


----------

